# Oneida's Dust Deputy-The Industrial Steel Version



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I've been using my metal DD for pushing ten years and it remains gold in my shop and on the work site.

I didn't waste effort and time chasing adapters. I just wrapped a few layers of duct tape around the input and the shop vac hose slips over it. The tape is as old as the machine and still plugging along.

The pick up end is smaller hose you could stand on, bought to keep a Paint Shaver Pro alive. That port required even less duct tape.


----------



## Commarato53 (Dec 13, 2013)

> I ve been using my metal DD for pushing ten years and it remains gold in my shop and on the work site.
> 
> I didn t waste effort and time chasing adapters. I just wrapped a few layers of duct tape around the input and the shop vac hose slips over it. The tape is as old as the machine and still plugging along.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip Kelly, I used some gorilla tape on the intake port just like you mentioned and my Bosch hose fit perfect.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)




----------

